

Loving Hacker News to Death... What next? - lunaru

I've pretty much ditched my RSS reader in favor of hacker news. After all, everything I'm interested in reading consists of 1) entrepreneurial content, 2) silicon valley news and 3) the latest development trends. Why do I need to subscribe to all these blogs when the best content for me ends up on the front page of HN?<p>That said, I'm wondering if there is any other content out there that like-minded folks would suggest I turn my attention to.<p>No techcrunch or any of that crap. I'm talking really good content for hacker/entrepreneurs. Or is this mecca for me and there is no where else to look?
======
maxklein
Oh, oh, don't do this! This is a bad bad thing - don't get all your news from
one source and already pre-filtered for you. You lose track of alternative
opinions, you lose track of how the rest of the world thinks, and soon you
cannot innovate anymore because all your ideas are pretty much the same.

It's terrible terrible mistake to only have one news source.

~~~
invisible
I do agree with you in some respects, but you must also consider that HN isn't
"pre-filtered" in the sense of a newspaper. Anyone can submit a link (which
can make it to the front page), and you can click over to 'new' to see all
links chronologically. I think that's a big flaw in saying "one news source"
is bad in today's technology age.

~~~
fallentimes
The submitters are somewhat pre-filtered as the group of people that submit
links to Hacker News is different from journalists and bloggers.

Certainly, it's better than only viewing one blog, or one website or one
parent company (e.g. Fox, CNN), but it still has flaws.

~~~
invisible
It wouldn't very well be hacker news if it were submitted by non-hackers, huh?

~~~
fallentimes
Technically, I'm a non-hacker :).

------
rms
<http://nonhackernews.com> <http://newmogul.com> <http://newsvine.com> is good
for raw mainstream pundit news of the "breaking" kind. and
<http://www.newsvine.com/world-news> for world news.

~~~
cmars232
Newsvine is way too similar in color and layout to The Onion. I thought, "hey,
that's not funny... oh"

~~~
fallentimes
I seriously think that's one of the reasons they haven't done so well.

~~~
rms
They can't be doing _that_ badly if they're paying the AP syndication fee.

------
wallflower
If we didn't read other sources and (especially) aggregators, how would Hacker
News continue to thrive?

------
qhoxie
There are other places to look, as mentioned, but in my experience you are not
going to find better stories or commentary than HN.

~~~
lunaru
Yeah, reddit (and digg and dzone and <insert social media site>) just don't do
it for me. The content is not the right blend.

~~~
atestu
I agree (especially on the Digg part), but I still find quality programming-
related articles on Proggit (<http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/>).

------
jacobscott
Hacker news seems to have the best signal-to-noise in its community, that's
why I'm here. The spinoffs rms posted are probably the best place to look
next, but I don't think they have the critical mass userbase (yet).

------
zandorg
What amazes me about HN is the number of famous hackers who post comments and
read. It's also like a democracy in that I can vote (comments up/down). I've
also worked out what kinds of posts get karma points, and I've adjusted (eg,
by sincerity, sarcasm, pun/wit) to what helps the community most, and thus
gets me the most karma.

------
g__g
I don't know if its worked for anybody else.. but i recently got the
stumbleupon bar and if you choose your interest, it gives quite interesting
results.

Not comparable to HN or even reddit/programming.

------
atestu
A very similar question was asked not so long ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=284019>

It got a lot of interesting answers.

------
alex_c
>Why do I need to subscribe to all these blogs when the best content for me
ends up on the front page of HN?

So you can submit interesting stuff for the rest of us to read :)

------
jseek
<http://www.scholarspot.com> still in the works but full of highly relevant
hacker videos.

------
eru
Try online comics. You probably know xkcd. Just look at the authors
recommendations at the bottom of his page.

------
MaysonL
I've actually added a couple dozen blogs to my RSS reader which I first
encountered on HN.

------
Angostura
I love Hacker news, but, but... has there ever been any discussion about the
desirability of having a couple of lines of summary under the headline? The
headline only format irks me.

~~~
Angostura
Oops, I'm modded down. I presume that this is a stupid idea that has been
suggested and rejected n000 times before. Anyone?

------
alaskamiller
reddit.com

~~~
whacked_new
did you mean digg.com? /sarcasm

I can hardly tell the difference there now. :(

~~~
mnemonik
Unsubscribe from the [reddit] subreddit and you filter out a lot of bullshit.
The smaller, topic-specific subreddits can be filled with users with a brain.

------
mroman
<http://slashdot.org/>

